# Info on Enchanters



## johnsemlak (Apr 27, 2003)

Is there a place where I can get a detailed description of Dweomercraft: Enchanters?  The product blurbs I can find are relatively brief.


----------



## tensen (Apr 28, 2003)

The blurb on rpgnow is the largest blurb.  
If there is a particular question about it.. I can answer it for you.


----------



## davewoodrum (May 6, 2003)

Wow, I didn't even realize we had this board... but then tensen keeps me tied to my desk most of the time


----------

